

Seeking Co-Founder for BigTweet and Social.com - BlueSkies
http://www.bigtweet.com/2009/10/seeking-cofounder-for-bigtweet-and-socialcom.html

======
antidaily
Nice idea. Start with a new logo.

~~~
tsestrich
Good advice. Not trying to be mean or say anything about the service, but it
was a big turnoff from the moment I saw it.

